# Dang It Jack!



## ThatsSoRetro (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey guys!


As you might or might not know, I have a 500 gallon Cichlid tank at my dad's place. At the moment, I'm restocking the tank from having hydra:help:. It has been 3 months now, so I have started putting some fish in. I;m doing south American Cichlids, so I know there will be high levels of aggression. So far I have 
3 Blood Parrots
2 Jack Dempsies
4 Blue Convicts

My male Jack Dempsey lately has been bullying the Blood Parrots. I haven't seen behaviour from him like this yet. He was the 2nd fish in the tank. It deffinentally isnt a feed issue as he gets his fair share of food easily. I give him a vareity of food to try and keep him temper at a restraint. 

Should I move him into the old hosptial as hes nipping, chasing, sneaking up of fish. Generally he's just pissing me off 

Alright!
ThatsSoRetro


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's why they're called Jack Dempseys. The original was a boxing champion. This fish is a fighter. You could try putting the other fish in first, let them establish territory, and then add the JD's last, but I don't think it will really help all that much.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you really like Blood Parrots, then you can take out the JD and try something else. If you're more interested in the Jack Dempsey's, you can take out the blood parrots and try adding something like Green Terror's or other more feisty species that can hold their own. 

P.S. Did the catfish not work out for you?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i cannot imagine how anybody could find such a deformed animal such as a blood parrot appealing....get rid of them and keep the dempsey..


----------



## ThatsSoRetro (Sep 24, 2013)

lohachata said:


> i cannot imagine how anybody could find such a deformed animal such as a blood parrot appealing....get rid of them and keep the dempsey..


I actually love Parrots XD And Green Terrors do sound awesome. Superfly, My pictus was removed due to his disliking of the tank. The Pangasius was sold to someone in Korea. I will remove the Jacks and maybe add some Terrors.


----------

